# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  giúp em tiêu diệt con rlvknlg.exe?

## phimvznet

mấy hôm nay máy em có lúc chạy rất chậm, sau khi bật task manager ra xem thì phát hiện có cái rlvknlg.exe nó gốn hết 98 > 99% cpu em nghĩ nó là virus hay soft độc hại nào đó, bác nào có tools diệt hay cách diệt bằng tay gì thì share em nhé! thank nhìu!

----------


## lethao

> mấy hôm nay máy em có lúc chạy rất chậm, sau khi bật task manager ra xem thì phát hiện có cái rlvknlg.exe nó gốn hết 98 > 99% cpu em nghĩ nó là virus hay soft độc hại nào đó, bác nào có tools diệt hay cách diệt bằng tay gì thì share em nhé! thank nhìu!


bạn chỉ cần update phần mềm diệt virus là có thể diệt được. nhưng đừng dùng phần mềm cùi quá nha!!! ^^

----------


## thienho

*không biết nữa*

bạn chọn nó và end process nó đi – nếu khởi động mà gặp nữa thì chỉ còn cách là full scan thôi… dùng bkav hay kis gì cũng dc.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

